# How long is too long to go without washing your hair?



## BajanPrincess (Feb 24, 2013)

I currently wash my hair every other day with shampoo without fail. In another thread some people were saying to only wash once a week. That sounds absolutely disgusting. My scalp gets itchy, flakey and greasy the second day after washing. I could never imagine going even an extra day with out a wash. I also use a palm sized amount of shampoo on my hair which is super curly and thick and a bit past my shoulders when straightened. What is the longest you could go without washing your hair?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

Disgusting or not, it works for some. I shampoo only once every 7-10 days because it's better got my hair, which is naturally very curly and quite dry. I can use a glob of serum or oil and after 10 minutes, you'd never know I bothered. I condition my hair every time, letting that sink in and cleanse my hair. It feels nice and soft afterward. Standard shampoos are loaded with sulfate s, parables, whatever chemicals that just strip your hair... which leads to your scalp producing more oil to compensate. Oh.. I use a clarifying shampoo, too. No itchy scalp or product buildup for me.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 24, 2013)

> Disgusting or not, it works for some. I shampoo only once every 7-10 days because it's better got my hair, which is naturally very curly and quite dry. I can use a glob of serum or oil and after 10 minutes, you'd never know I bothered. I condition my hair every time, letting that sink in and cleanse my hair. It feels nice and soft afterward. Standard shampoos are loaded with sulfate s, parables, whatever chemicals that just strip your hair... which leads to your scalp producing more oil to compensate. Oh.. I use a clarifying shampoo, too. No itchy scalp or product buildup for me.


 I have very curly coarse thick hair as well but my scalp and skin are very oily. Like I washed my hair on Friday and on Saturday my scalp was oily and filled with white greasy flakes. I washed my hair today and by tomorrow the flakes will be back.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 24, 2013)

I wash my hair about every 2 weeks or so in the colder months, and about once a week in the warmer months. But my scalp and hair don't get oily unless I actually put oil on/in it. I'm African American though, with natural hair, so it is a bit different for me. I don't use traditional shampoo either. I use a sulfate free, low suds shampoo made specifically for curly hair (DevaCurl Low-Poo).


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 24, 2013)

I usually wash my hair every 3-4 days but I can go to 5-6 without any problems. My hair won't get greasy and I won't get any flakes or itching.

In the summers where it's 100+ degrees I prefer to wash it every 2-3 days because I can sweat a little, but in the winters I usually average about 4 days, longer if I've kept my hair up in a bun or braid.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

Do you have dandruff? What kind of shampoo do you use? Once I switched over to a clarifying and anti-residue shampoo, I noticed a marked change in my scalp. I use everything from hair spray to serum and styling cream in my hair...lots of room for product buildup lol. All that itchy, dry scalp is no more. Also, in switching over to a cowash style hair regimen, your scalp will eventually stop producing as much oil. It's just the adjustment period.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 24, 2013)

> I wash my hair about every 2 weeks or so in the colder months, and about once a week in the warmer months. But my scalp and hair don't get oily unless I actually put oil on/in it. I'm African American though, with natural hair, so it is a bit different for me. I don't use traditional shampoo either. I use a sulfate free, low suds shampoo made specifically for curly hair (DevaCurl Low-Poo).


 I am african American as well.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 24, 2013)

> Do you have dandruff? What kind of shampoo do you use? Once I switched over to a clarifying and anti-residue shampoo, I noticed a marked change in my scalp. I use everything from hair spray to serum and styling cream in my hair...lots of room for product buildup lol. All that itchy, dry scalp is no more. Also, in switching over to a cowash style hair regimen, your scalp will eventually stop producing as much oil. It's just the adjustment period.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm not sure if its dandruff or what but its really gross. I alternate between four shampoos: Philip B Russian Amber Imperial Shampoo Bumble &amp; Bumble Seaweed Shampoo Terax Miele Hydrating Shampoo Terax Collagene Reparative Shampoo No matter which one I use, my roots and the top of my head always wind up greasy by the next day. I always use a palmful of shampoo and massage it in really well.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

Try using a clarifying shampoo once a week. Nuetrogena Anti Residue shampoo is great and a go to for me. I had psoriasis on my scalp as a kid and always had flakies. They resolved after treatments and around the age of 16, but I began to notice my scalp itching and some flakies again two years ago. I picked this up after a stylist I knew recommended it and I've been good ever since.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 24, 2013)

> Try using a clarifying shampoo once a week. Nuetrogena Anti Residue shampoo is great and a go to for me. I had psoriasis on my scalp as a kid and always had flakies. They resolved after treatments and around the age of 16, but I began to notice my scalp itching and some flakies again two years ago. I picked this up after a stylist I knew recommended it and I've been good ever since.


 Oh my god thanks so much! I will buy it to use for my next wash.


----------



## Jennasaurus (Feb 24, 2013)

If I wear my hair back I could probably go a long time without washing but since I usually have it down and in my face I wash it everyday.  Just seems right to me.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 24, 2013)

I wash my hair about once a week give or take a day. I use living proof prime extender which keeps my hair from getting oily or gross.. I do use dry shampoo but I use it for volume not so much oil and the best dry shampoo I have found and must have tried damn near all of them is bumble and bumble and then on only the ends I use bumble and bumble's hairdressers oil which is amazing!


----------



## Eichan (Feb 25, 2013)

It depends on how I wash my hair. Usually I can go 3 days and on the fourth I wash it again. But I don't use a lot on my hair, so that's probably why.


----------



## kitten- (Feb 25, 2013)

every 2-3 days if i go daily my hair gets "fluffy" if i go after 4 days my hair starts to get oil build up


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BajanPrincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am african American as well.


 Is your hair natural? Relaxed? Texturized? That makes a difference too.

I can't imagine washing my hair as much as you do...it would be _awful_ if I did!! And by awful, I mean my hair and scalp would be so dry that my hair would probably fall out!!


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 26, 2013)

> Is your hair natural? Relaxed? Texturized? That makes a difference too. I can't imagine washing my hair as much as you do...it would beÂ _awful_ if I did!! And by awful, I mean my hair and scalp would be so dry that my hair would probably fall out!!


 Natural well transitioning still with some relaxed ends left over ( i dont plan to cut them off until my natural hair hits armpit length or bra strap length)but my curls and kinks behave better the day they have been freshly washed. My relaxed ends dont seem to care. I have very oily skin and scalp though. My hair actually has a shine to it from all the oil my scalp produces by the second day lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BajanPrincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Natural well transitioning still with some relaxed ends left over ( i dont plan to cut them off until my natural hair hits armpit length or bra strap length)but my curls and kinks behave better the day they have been freshly washed. My relaxed ends dont seem to care. I have very oily skin and scalp though. My hair actually has a shine to it from all the oil my scalp produces by the second day lol.


 That's very interesting. You're the first natural I've met who washes their hair so often!


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 27, 2013)

> That's very interesting. You're the first natural I've met who washes their hair so often!Â


 My stepmother is Imdian so we were brought up that it was nasty not to wash daily or every other day at least. My sister only washes twice or three times a week because her scalp isn't as oily as mine and her hair dries out any more than that. What shampoo and conditioner do you use?


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BajanPrincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if its dandruff or what but its really gross. I alternate between four shampoos:
> 
> ...


 Do you have itchy red bumps ever?  I have to wash every 3 days and once a week I use the head and shoulder in the dark blue bottle. It keeps my flakes and itchiness under control. I have mild scalp psoriasis that causes all the flakes.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 27, 2013)

> Do you have itchy red bumps ever?Â  I have to wash every 3 days and once a week I use the head and shoulder in the dark blue bottle. It keeps my flakes and itchiness under control. I have mild scalp psoriasis that causes all the flakes.


No but i do breakout along my hairline from the oil if I don't wash my hair for longer than 48 hours. I also get white flakes all over my scalp if I prolong a wash.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BajanPrincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My stepmother is Imdian so we were brought up that it was nasty not to wash daily or every other day at least. My sister only washes twice or three times a week because her scalp isn't as oily as mine and her hair dries out any more than that. What shampoo and conditioner do you use?


 My mom (and dad) are both white, but they realize that black hair is different. I honestly think that part of your problem is that you wash your hair so often. Since you are constantly stripping it of its natural oils, it is overcompensating and creating even more.

I use DevaCurl Low-Poo as my shampoo, and it's literally the best shampoo I have ever used. As for conditioner, it varies. I'm currently using the Suave keratin one, but before that I was using Herbal Essences Honey I'm Strong.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 27, 2013)

You should check out Carols Daughter. She has some really amazing hair products for African American hair.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 27, 2013)

I did



> My mom (and dad) are both white, but they realize that black hair is different. I honestly think that part of your problem is that you wash your hair so often. Since you are constantly stripping it of its natural oils, it is overcompensating and creating even more. I use DevaCurl Low-Poo as my shampoo, and it's literally the best shampoo I have ever used. As for conditioner, it varies. I'm currently using the Suave keratin one, but before that I was using Herbal Essences Honey I'm Strong. [/quot I have skipped a day of washing before and my hair was greasy and my scalp was really itchy. Sometimes I do get lazy and want to skip a day but I know that my hair won't smell or look good.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BajanPrincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I did
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 27, 2013)

> You should check out Carols Daughter. She has some really amazing hair products for African American hair. Â


I use their Monoi Repair Masque. It smells so good, too.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 27, 2013)

> You should check out Carols Daughter. She has some really amazing hair products for African American hair. Â


I use their Monoi Repair Masque. It smells so good, too.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 4, 2013)

Just putting my 2 cents in, I'm a mixed mutt with naturally straight hair and I have to wash every day or else my hair gets ridiculously greasy. I don't think I've ever gone a full 48 hrs. (with the exception of a few camping outings as a kid) where my hair wasn't washed. I'm envious of all these girls with gorgeous 2nd day hair! What I would give to curl my hair and see the effects last even 2 days later, lol.


----------



## turtlejasso (Mar 5, 2013)

I wash my hair every 3-4 days depending on how much buildup. I have. My hair gets oily the next day so dry shampoo is my best friend. Especially since I have my hair dyed red, if I washed it every day I would be dying it twice a week.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 5, 2013)

I have to have a shower every day so I just wash my hair every day.


----------



## satojoko (Mar 5, 2013)

I've got long-past-my-back-brastrap hair. Oily skin &amp; fine, dry hair. Dry from coloring. There's no way I could shampoo my hair every day. I stopped doing that a long time ago. I wear my hair twisted &amp; rolled up into a knot many days, which keeps my hair not only naturally wavy, it stays clean a lot longer than if I leave it down a lot. It smells really fresh &amp; looks very clean np matter how many days I go without cleansing because of that. I avoid conditioners with silicones in them like the plague because they make my scalp flake &amp; itch like crazy. On days I'm not washing/cleansing my hair I use Ojon Revitalizing Mist, a little bit of Jamaican black castor oil gel product I make myself &amp; a newer leave-in spray conditioner from L'oreal on my dry hair. I comb it through, then roll it up while it's still damp. Later in the day I often let my hair out &amp; it's much smoother, shiny &amp; quite wavy. Almost like it has had heat tools used on it, none of which work on my hair. Ever. Even when my husband &amp; I lived in the tropics I didn't wash my hair every day. None of the local people there did either because their hair is generally very thick, sometimes coarse &amp; very difficult to manage if washing every day. My husband looks like a freaky lion if he washes his regularly  Almost everybody I knew there used coconut oil or something similar on their hair. My close friend's mother, who was past 60 at the time, had hair to her ankles. Virtually no grey. I couldn't believe it the first time I saw her unknot it, which was thick &amp; long enough to not need anything to hold it up. She just rolled, twisted &amp; knotted her it using her own hair. Only the women &amp; men who colored, heat styled or washed theirs every day had problems like damaged hair &amp; flaking scalp. I started paying attention to that &amp; following a lot of their examples when it came to hair care.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 5, 2013)

My hair is thick and somewhat straight. I have to shampoo after every 3 days or else my scalp gets too oily. I condition every other day because I hate having hair crimps from my ponytails I do at night.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've got long-past-my-back-brastrap hair. Oily skin &amp; fine, dry hair. Dry from coloring. There's no way I could shampoo my hair every day. I stopped doing that a long time ago. I wear my hair twisted &amp; rolled up into a knot many days, which keeps my hair not only naturally wavy, it stays clean a lot longer than if I leave it down a lot. It smells really fresh &amp; looks very clean np matter how many days I go without cleansing because of that. I avoid conditioners with silicones in them like the plague because they make my scalp flake &amp; itch like crazy. _*On days I'm not washing/cleansing my hair I use Ojon Revitalizing Mist*_, a little bit of Jamaican black castor oil gel product I make myself &amp; a newer leave-in spray conditioner from L'oreal on my dry hair. I comb it through, then roll it up while it's still damp. Later in the day I often let my hair out &amp; it's much smoother, shiny &amp; quite wavy. Almost like it has had heat tools used on it, none of which work on my hair. Ever.
> 
> Even when my husband &amp; I lived in the tropics I didn't wash my hair every day. None of the local people there did either because their hair is generally very thick, sometimes coarse &amp; very difficult to manage if washing every day. My husband looks like a freaky lion if he washes his regularly  Almost everybody I knew there used coconut oil or something similar on their hair. My close friend's mother, who was past 60 at the time, had hair to her ankles. Virtually no grey. I couldn't believe it the first time I saw her unknot it, which was thick &amp; long enough to not need anything to hold it up. She just rolled, twisted &amp; knotted her it using her own hair. Only the women &amp; men who colored, heat styled or washed theirs every day had problems like damaged hair &amp; flaking scalp. I started paying attention to that &amp; following a lot of their examples when it came to hair care.


 Have you tried their Full Detox?


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 5, 2013)

My hair is very long, past the top of my bum, but thin stranded, and there is a lot of it. I rarely use products, if I do it is just a bit in order to smooth fly-aways. I generally air dry my hair unless it has to be dry fast then I let it air dry as much as I can, blow dry it a bit, and let it dry the rest of the way.

I can wash it every other day and it is okay, but I use a sulfate free shampoo and I almost always use a deep conditioner. Once I get to the 4 day mark (which happens occasionally due to my migraines), it will be pretty oily and somewhat stringy. Much past that and I start getting flaking with my scalp and it just feels icky. I have also noticed that my hair gets oilier in the winter time now, versus in the summer time.

I mainly space out my washing because my hair takes soooo long to dry, 2 to 3 hours in the winter time and I cannot go out or go to bed with wet hair because it causes me to be too cold and I get migraines.


----------



## masoomdon (Mar 6, 2013)

Depend on your hair type and health...


----------



## satojoko (Mar 6, 2013)

> Have you tried their Full Detox?


 Nope. Unfortunately, Ojon started using silicone in their products a while back. I stopped using all their products except for their revitalizing mist &amp; a couple of their hair sprays. I used to use their entire line of products. Many people were extremely unhappy with the company after they reformulated their products &amp; stopped using them. Their FB page was full of complaints a few years back, which the company totally ignored.


----------

